# Eclipse Modelling Framework - Java Code aus Model erzeugen.



## grischan (28. Mrz 2009)

Halllo zusammen, 

mit Hilfe des EMF-Plugins kann man ja aus Modellen Java-Code erzeugen. Geht das auch über eine API des Plugins?
Ich erzeuge in meiner Anwendung ein Modell (Eine Reihe von Klassen, Attributen usw.) finde aber keine Operation, mit welcher ich einfach den entsprechenden Java-Code erzeugen kann. Ich habe schon einige Tutorials und Dokus gelesen aber bis jetzt nicht gefunden.
Gibt es keine Operation, der ich einfach eine EClass übergeben kann und die gibt mir den Code z.B. als String zurück?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2009)

Als String? Darf man fragen wozu das gut ist? EMF kann auch mit dynamischen Modellen arbeiten. 
Also grundsätzlich wäre es schon möglich, die Modelle lassen sich ja auch zB mit ANT Tasks erzeugen, ich frage mich nur, warum du das brauchst.
Letztlich werden am Schluss einfach JET Templates aufgerufen, die alles in einen StringBuilder schreiben, das Ergebnis wird dann ins Dateisystem persistiert. Da kann man sich sicherlich auch dazwischenhängen.


----------



## vogella (3. Mai 2009)

In dem folgenden Tutorial erzeuge ich HTML (Code) aus einem Modell. Das kannst Du sicherlich anpassen, um Java Code zu generieren. 

Eclipse Modeling Framework (EMF) and Java Emitter Template (JET) - Tutorial


----------

